# ETC ColorSource Console



## TJCornish (Mar 20, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/ChurchProdMag/status/711386902289649664

I heard this was coming - here's the first picture I've seen.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 20, 2016)

Smartfade update, made for that market. I'd call it a direct competitor to the Cognito2.

Can output sound effects, "pixel mapping" using video toy, external monitor IIRC, and the built in screen is a touch screen. Patching via RDM is slick too.


Hope I never have to use one.


----------



## ScottT (Mar 20, 2016)

Here's a few more facts to keep you occupied until spec sheets are released:

Color Source Console 20/40:
20/40 faders, 40/80 control channels
4 configurable faders
5 configurable softkeys
7" multi touch screen
1 5-pin DMX port
1 USB port

Color Source Console 20/40 AV:
20/40 faders, 40/80 control channels
4 configurable faders
5 configurable softkeys
7" multi touch screen
2 5-pin DMX port
1 RJ45 port (up to 5 universes of SACN)
2 USB ports
Stereo audio in and out
1 HDMI port (video playback or monitor)
Smartphone/tablet companion app


----------



## express (Mar 20, 2016)

ScottT said:


> Hope I never have to use one.



But certainly better then the Smartfade it is most likely replacing...


----------



## theatricalmatt (Mar 20, 2016)

I wonder if it will hit a similar price point. The touch screen suggests not, but who knows. I haven't been entirely impressed with the ColorSource line -- the push buttons on the ColorSource Spot are, to use a technical term, a little dinky. 

There's a lot I think could be developed on the console side of things (even with all the advancement of the Eos software) -- so it comes across as a little amusing that time and energy is being spent in this market.


----------



## Pmills (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm not sure if ETC meant to release this video yet, but here is an interduction video for the ColorSource Consoles


----------



## chausman (Mar 21, 2016)

If it has a real cue stack (which I thought I saw in the video) than this looks fantastic for small schools/small community theaters/children's theaters. I can think of at least a few local groups that this would be perfect for.


----------



## TJCornish (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a SmartFade ML and really like it. I tried a Cognito and didn't. 

I'm spending time right now getting fluent on Martin M-PC/M-Touch. This is my first serious run at a "real" console, and it's a little daunting. There is very little in the middle between lower-end two-scene consoles and DJ junk and full-blown desks like MA/Hog/Cobalt/Martin/Chamsys, etc. I welcome any serious attempts at the middle ground - both in terms of price and capability.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 21, 2016)

Hopefully @dvsDave got to spend some time with it. (film at eleven)?


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, I do have video coming of the colorsource.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 21, 2016)

I wonder what the price point will be.


----------



## lightguyty (Mar 21, 2016)

I heard rumblings of a 30% premium over the Smartfade family.


----------



## JChenault (Mar 22, 2016)

I seem to remember a price point of $1700 for the smaller console.


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 22, 2016)

LIST Prices:

Color Source 20- $1800
Color Source 40- $2700

I'm sure we will see them cheaper in reality. But that price point isn't too bad. It's competition, Jands Stage CL & Cognito, range in those prices.


----------



## Goatman (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.musson.com/colorsource-20-console.html

Musson has the following prices:

20: $1,399.00
40: $2,159.00
20AV: $2,399.00
40AV: $3,160.00

I'm interested to know if you can create a custom fixture for non-RDM devices. The community center/theater I work at would benefit greatly from even just the CS20, but I have to know if the LED fixtures we currently have would work on one fader or if it would be little better than what we have now.


----------



## RickR (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm sure there will be a way to build fixture profiles. These days any console without that is nearly useless. RDM is great but hardly universal, especially in the low end market they are playing to.

Other key questions to be answered: When will it ship? Do you want V1.00 software?


----------



## AlexDonkle (Mar 22, 2016)

Soundcraft added DMX to a sound mixing board, now ETC is adding audio to a lighting console. Interesting...

Wish the non-AV board would've included the Ethernet port, but overall I like them. Seems very intuitive from the video.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2016)

Video is _finally_ here. Took a while to upload it in full 1080p.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 23, 2016)

I think that one of the coolest things with this is that now, for entry level spaces (think middle schools and the like), you can have one button that triggers an entire effect such as a lightning effect that has both light and sound elements.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm also surprised that there is no ethernet port on the base model. There is a growing market segment which is using a tablet app for both sound mixing and lighting control. Bar bands and wedding bands come to mind. There also seems to be a great divide on what remote apps are for, on one end they are primarily a glorified focus remote, and on the other end (Cognito and Avolites) they are designed to run the show.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2016)

AlexDonkle said:


> Soundcraft added DMX to a sound mixing board,


Please excuse my intrusion on this ColorSource Console thread for one second. As Alex mentioned the Soundcraft, I thought I'd show how what seems like a silly idea can actually be quite a useful application. I'm sure other consoles could do what ours does in this video - I just happened to shoot this with our console. Congrats to ETC & Eric on the ColorSource Console.


----------



## artable (Mar 23, 2016)

soundlight said:


> I think that one of the coolest things with this is that now, for entry level spaces (think middle schools and the like), you can have one button that triggers an entire effect such as a lightning effect that has both light and sound elements.


Yeah, I think this console is designed for educational spaces. Mapping faders to fixtures, having the faders control the dimmer function... A simplified drag and drop magic sheet... Looks like it'll be perfect for something like a High School Black-box theater, or a junior high regular theater. There had better be a fixture profile creator though, because my high school sure wouldn't buy anything expensive enough to be RDM capable.


----------



## jglodeklights (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooooh. Looks like a nice little group of consoles. Lack of ethernet on the 20 and 40 (non-AV) makes a lot of sense when looking at the design of the Colorsource system with how the Relay works. The 3.5mm jacks make sense on the AV, but I wish they had incorporated the option of stereo XLR output for spaces like mine where sometimes we move the sound console out of the booth and have to use XLR snakes. One less point of failure if I don't need to adapt, and generally a bit more durable. I personally also think it makes more sense in permanent installations where having a locking connector is preferable. I hope the price point is good. I could have used one of these last year in an installation I did at the college I work at (I ended up with a Stagesetter CL).


----------



## JohnD (Mar 31, 2016)

The datasheet is now available, no manual yet.
http://www.etcconnect.com/Products/Lighting-Fixtures/ColorSource/Documentation.aspx


----------



## dwardMICS (Apr 1, 2016)

This is one console that I'm excited to think about in my k-12 school performance space. While it's not as deep as an expert needs, it looks like a good simple product that I can get a 15 year old kid to run on show night. I really like the sound effects as well.

Does anyone know how this translates into future lighting set ups? Like when I was growing up on the older ETC consoles (the Bat-Console!), the input and programming language was pretty simple and worked for years. I'm out of touch now-a-days, but do you pros think this is a good starting point for kids to become passionate about lighting design?


----------



## SteveB (Apr 1, 2016)

dwardMICS said:


> This is one console that I'm excited to think about in my k-12 school performance space. While it's not as deep as an expert needs, it looks like a good simple product that I can get a 15 year old kid to run on show night. I really like the sound effects as well.
> 
> Does anyone know how this translates into future lighting set ups? Like when I was growing up on the older ETC consoles (the Bat-Console!), the input and programming language was pretty simple and worked for years. I'm out of touch now-a-days, but do you pros think this is a good starting point for kids to become passionate about lighting design?



What's the "Bat Console ?"

As to consoles, I'm a believer in the Eos operating system, especially as students that learn on an Element have a short leap to an Ion or Gio/Eos. I get the sense that the ColorSource console is not Eos based, thus more a leap when/if moving up.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 1, 2016)

SteveB said:


> What's the "Bat Console ?"


Only the coolest-looking console ever. Surprised you have to ask.


----------



## t'deek (Apr 2, 2016)

RickR said:


> I'm sure there will be a way to build fixture profiles. These days any console without that is nearly useless. RDM is great but hardly universal, especially in the low end market they are playing to.
> 
> Other key questions to be answered: When will it ship? Do you want V1.00 software?


Curious on this too... In particular, will it "easily" incorporate the use of conventional fixtures and other non-RDM devices, i.e. older LEDs?


----------



## JJBerman (Apr 13, 2016)

derekleffew said:


> Only the coolest-looking console ever. Surprised you have to ask.


I have always heard this board referred to as the Klingon Battle Bridge.


----------



## dwardMICS (Apr 13, 2016)

SteveB said:


> What's the "Bat Console ?"
> 
> As to consoles, I'm a believer in the Eos operating system, especially as students that learn on an Element have a short leap to an Ion or Gio/Eos. I get the sense that the ColorSource console is not Eos based, thus more a leap when/if moving up.



I'm thinking about that, but I am completely ignorant about anything past the expression consoles. The "bat console" above is like what I had in my college theatre. Now with the LEDs and Moving fixtures, I'm completely out of the loop! I like the ColorSource console because it looks extremely simplified and even a caveman like me could use it and teach kids to use it. I have no idea what the step up into the Element brand of console does, how it works, or anything. They are also A LOT more expensive than the AV20.

I guess I'm just getting lazy =)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a demo on the Colorsource the other day. My feeling is if you do not have a console "past" that brings expectations, then this is pretty spiffy. If you do have expectations, especially based around the EOS software, you might be frustrated at least initially. I feel the same way about Cognito - its different. Put t in a church with operators who work at Motorola but have never run a light board - probably great. Put it in front of a mature ME, maybe not so well received.

I do believe it will handle legacy gear and conventionals just fine. I haven't quite wrapped my head around the single universe in an all LED rig but probably OK and there is the AV version - but channel count will always (or for now) be 40 max.


----------



## RickR (Apr 13, 2016)

A brief comparison (AFAIK) between an Element 40 250 and the ColorSource40 AV. Top of the CS line to the bottom Eos family. Both the feature and price differences are far smaller looking across the 'functional gap'. They share a fair number of specs, 2 DMX outs, 40 faders, network integration, RDM. Probably less than $2000 difference, but don't quote me on that!

Fixture Channels; 80 vs 250 - a huge gap. CS is fine for a small rack and a few LEDs, but can't handle a full Sensor. (@BillConnerASTC one U can handle 48 dimmers and 40+ 10 parameter LEDs, that's a lot more than many places will ever have.)

Screens; 7" touchscreen and 1 optional monitor plus some multi-color buttons vs up to 2 HD touchscreens that are highly customizable
Show Capacity; 999 cues, 40 palettes, 27 groups, 400 playbacks vs 10,000 cues, 1000 palettes, 1000 groups, 300 multi-type subs, massive on board storage

Effects; hard to tell exactly but obvious the Eos line has many more types and detailed controls
Ports; 2 USB vs 7; 1 net vs 2 net; plus relay/contact closure & eSATA (depending on hardware age)
Direct Action vs Command line interface - I think this is subtle but very important for both learning curve and professional comfort issues.

Element only; Magic Sheets (well it has re-arrangeable tiles), Advanced patching (parts, dimmer curves), Parking?, Effect faders?, Complex Cue timing, looping and Marking, Macros, Snapshots, color paths, multiple color pickers, and more that doesn't come to mind

CS only (yes there are some); Audio input and output, multipurpose HDMI out (video cues), 'Sound to light' engine, Video Toy (some of this HAS to get into Eos!)


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, from recent price sheet - $3950 for the 40 AV and $6195 for the Element 40/250 - so a little more than $2000 but you have to add monitors before the Element will work and the two HD multi-touch screens from ETC are $1500 each. 

But my point was they suit different people. Your post points out all the traditional things and strengths that people with a console background want and expect. A lot of people without these expectations could be up and running a CS with basic or no training and self taught, and those same things on an Element would require more training. Direct action vs command line is an whole other discussion, but the world is changing and the command line is disappearing from a lot of software. (I never saw anything that looked liked a command line on Star Trek!)

A comparison with the Cognito would be more apt it seems - or Smart Fades or other lower end board. 

I was interested because I am playing with an all Colorsource system for a very small theatre, maybe 60-70 CS fixtures, all run on CS relays and console with a few pieces from the Echo line. I understood the group to have 4 lekos and four wall box dimmers presently.........


----------



## RickR (Apr 13, 2016)

My run down was more for @dwardMICS. I see multi touch monitors at $300 each and we all see discounting running rampant. Did they bump the Element up recently? I might also spec a lighting system laptop add-on, at least with the AV model. So many possibilities...

I completely agree that they are for different people and different rigs. Much of what you are saying matches what I've been saying about SmartFade to the pros that complain. Star Trek did have a bunch of actions before hitting a GO. Hmm, a visual command line would be an interesting concept. Anyone playing with Vectorworks Marionette? 

I'll see your wall box dimmers and raise you a K-12 gym-a-torium remodeled with only switched fluorescent lights on and off stage.


----------



## danTt (Apr 14, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Well, from recent price sheet - $3950 for the 40 AV and $6195 for the Element 40/250 - so a little more than $2000 but you have to add monitors before the Element will work and the two HD multi-touch screens from ETC are $1500 each.




I'm as big an ETC fan as anyone, but What touch screens are they possibly providing that they justify at $1500 each? The dell s2240t (more touch screen than any element would ever need) is about 250, and backed by one of the better montior manufacturers in the industry. For 6x that price, I certainly hope the monitors have a gold bezel at the very least.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 14, 2016)

I believe it's a 22 or 23" ELO. I just read the price sheet.


----------



## avalentino (Apr 14, 2016)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I believe it's a 22 or 23" ELO. I just read the price sheet.


The ELO touch screens are not required with Windows 7 devices, which is all we are shipping now in the Eos range. Best option for a multi-touch monitor is to go to Best Buy and get any Win 7 compatible monitor. We do still have a handful of multi and single touch monitors in the price book for completion of project work. 
Best,
Anne


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone know when the 40 AV will be available? 

Also, does anyone have physical dimensions of the thing? 

Lastly, did you see this video yet? Is there a discussion thread for it yet, cause there should be.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 29, 2016)

The datasheet is available at etcconnect.com. Here is a capture:


----------



## RedmonwantsEOS (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys, got to play with the ColorSource 20 model today, here are some videos of what I did:


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 27, 2016)

In case anyone cares, there's an Obsession II for sale on eBay for $900 -- dual processors, no monitors.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 28, 2016)

Jay Ashworth said:


> In case anyone cares, there's an Obsession II for sale on eBay for $900 -- dual processors, no monitors.


Ooooh! There was a time when I'dve coveted an Obsession, obsessed over one actually.
Granted that time was in 1991 when I was pleased to be driving an early LP90.
I'm remembering an Obsession with the rock musical Tommy in Offenbach / Frankfurt Germany in 1995 and again with Tommy in London's West End in 1996. We'd power it up first thing in the morning then go for coffee while it booted. The boot seemed to take forever, partially due to associate LD Dave Grill having so many remote monitors on it.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 29, 2016)

Just ordered a color source 40 for a local community theater. Should be programming my first show on it on Saturday. Going to have to build quite a few profiles though for the cheapo LEDs....


----------



## kutsk (Jul 18, 2022)

I have a basic system riser question about the ColorSource 40 AV. To access universes 3-5 in addition to 1 and 2, an Ethernet gateway is required, correct? Is that as simple as plugging an ETC Response Mk2 4-Port Gateway (RSN-DMX4-O) into the ethernet port on the console and configuring the Response gateway to output the DMX? Do I also need a network switch? There is currently no network, just 2 DMX runs. I guess this is actually a Response Mk2 question. Thanks!


----------



## LukeDelwiche (Jul 19, 2022)

kutsk said:


> I have a basic system riser question about the ColorSource 40 AV. To access universes 3-5 in addition to 1 and 2, an Ethernet gateway is required, correct? Is that as simple as plugging an ETC Response Mk2 4-Port Gateway (RSN-DMX4-O) into the ethernet port on the console and configuring the Response gateway to output the DMX? Do I also need a network switch? There is currently no network, just 2 DMX runs. I guess this is actually a Response Mk2 question. Thanks!


That's correct - you need an Ethernet gateway. In theory, no switch is required but it is generally good practice to have one. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. 

ColorSource AV outputs standard E1.31 / sACN so any Gateway that can translate that (really anything modern) should work. You'll want to configure the outputs to be universes 3-5. Using Art-Net is another option if you don't have an sACN gateway.

Good luck!
Luke


----------



## kutsk (Jul 19, 2022)

LukeDelwiche said:


> That's correct - you need an Ethernet gateway. In theory, no switch is required but it is generally good practice to have one. It doesn't have to be anything fancy.
> 
> ColorSource AV outputs standard E1.31 / sACN so any Gateway that can translate that (really anything modern) should work. You'll want to configure the outputs to be universes 3-5. Using Art-Net is another option if you don't have an sACN gateway.
> 
> ...


Thanks Luke,
I appreciate your opinion before I commit the funds. I am looking to translate to DMX as well, so that is why I am looking at the Response Mk2. I am leaning toward ETC because I have run into a problem with the Colorsource AV detecting RDM opto-splitters as a non recognizable device that must be deleted after RDM is disabled.
I will probably get a switch with PoE instead of a power supply for the gateway.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 19, 2022)

kutsk said:


> Thanks Luke,
> I appreciate your opinion before I commit the funds. I am looking to translate to DMX as well, so that is why I am looking at the Response Mk2. I am leaning toward ETC because I have run into a problem with the Colorsource AV detecting RDM opto-splitters as a non recognizable device that must be deleted after RDM is disabled.
> I will probably get a switch with PoE instead of a power supply for the gateway.


You'll have to go with Pathway instead of Response right now. ETC is having an impossible time with sourcing components for their Response product line and are recommending Pathway as an alternate in the meanwhile.


----------



## LukeDelwiche (Jul 19, 2022)

kutsk said:


> Thanks Luke,
> I appreciate your opinion before I commit the funds. I am looking to translate to DMX as well, so that is why I am looking at the Response Mk2. I am leaning toward ETC because I have run into a problem with the Colorsource AV detecting RDM opto-splitters as a non recognizable device that must be deleted after RDM is disabled.
> I will probably get a switch with PoE instead of a power supply for the gateway.


Opto-splitters will often be detected in this way, if they are configurable. There is no actual DMX address to link it to, but it is a device on the chain. It is worth noting that you should indeed "see" RDM devices via a Response Mk2 Gateway, but you will not via a Pathway or other, due to how RDM traffic is handled on the network.

Luke


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2022)

LukeDelwiche said:


> you should indeed "see" RDM devices via a Response Mk2 Gateway, but you will not via a Pathway or other, due to how RDM traffic is handled on the network.


Correct - ColorSource will not RDM with a Pathport, but the Pathport, of course, can output DMX512 from the sACN coming from the ColorSource. Using Pathscape, you can RDM with the Pathport and you would see RDM devices, including splitters, as seen here.


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2022)

LukeDelwiche said:


> you will not via a Pathway or other, due to how RDM traffic is handled on the network.


Bring on E1.33!


----------

